# Vorsicht falsche Rechnung!



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2005)

Folgendes Meisterwerk erhielt ich heute, es wird immer besser.
Bloß nicht die Datei öffnen!
Die Telekom hat schon die Staatsanwaltschaft eingeschaltet:

Betreff: Rechnung Online Mo nat Februar 2
Von: <[email protected]> ins Adressbuch
An: <xxxxxxx>
Datum: 26.01.05 02:56:28 üblicher Header

Betreff: Rechnung Online Mo nat Februar 2

Von: <[email protected]> ins Adressbuch 26.01.05 02:56

Received: from [66.235.192.134] (helo=host128.ipowerweb.com)by mx22.web.de with smtp (WEB.DE 4.103 #192)id 1CtcPu-0007l5-00for xxxxx.de; Wed, 26 Jan 2005 02:56:22 +0100Received: from gzzeb (231.251.165.64)by host128.ipowerweb.com; Tue, 25 Jan 2005 17:56:15 -0800Message-ID: <[email protected]>Reply-To: <[email protected]>From: <[email protected]>To: <xxxxxx.de>Subject: =?koi8-r?B?UmVjaG51bmcgT25saW5lIE1v?==?koi8-r?B?bmF0IEZlYnJ1YXIgMg==?=Date: Tue, 25 Jan 2005 17:56:15 -0800MIME-Version: 1.0Content-Type: multipart/mixed;boundary="----=_NextPart_000_004F_01C428F9.A5DA03BC"X-Priority: 3X-MSMail-Priority: NormalX-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 6.00.2800.1158X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V6.00.2800.1165Sender: [email protected]uten Tag,die Gesamtsumme fØr Ihre Rechnung im Monat Februar 2005 betrÄgt: 178,10 Euro.Mit dieser E-Mail erhalten Sie Ihre aktuelle Rechnung und - soweit von Ihnenbeauftragt - die EinzelverbindungsØbersicht.Nutzen Sie auch unter http://www.t-com.de/rechnung die vielfÄltigen MÃglichkeiten vonRechnung Online, wie z.B. Sortier- und Auswertungsfunktionen.===================RECHNUNG ONLINE - TIPP DES MONATSDie aktuellen Top-Angebote der Deutschen Telekom finden Sie unter:www.t-com.de/aktuellAuskunft per SMSEinfach Anfrage per SMS an die 11833* - Die Antwort kommt sekundenschnell zurØck.11833* - Wir sind die Auskunft.*pro SMS-Abfrage 69 Cent aus den dt. Mobilfunknetzen, 49 Cent aus dem Festnetz vonT-Com.Pro Anfrage per Telefonanruf einmalig 20 Cent zzgl. 99 Cent/Min.==================Bei Fragen zu Rechnung Online oder zum Rechnungsinhalt klicken Sie bitte unterhttp://www.t-com.de/rechnung (oben links) auf "Kontakt".Mit freundlichen GrØñenIhre T-Com----------------------------------------------------------Aktuelle Informationen zu den Allgemeinen GeschÄftsbedingungen finden Sie unterhttp://www.t-com.de/aktuell-agb.Zum ãffnen der PDF-Dateien verwenden Sie bitte den Adobe Acrobat Reader ab Version5.0. Ist dieser auf Ihrem PC noch nicht installiert, kÃnnen Sie die aktuelleVersion unter http://www.t-com.de/pdf kostenlos herunterladen.

Anlagen (zip getarnte exe)
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Viele Grüße  :bang:


----------



## wolfgang30 (26 Januar 2005)

Hallo !

Das ist bereits die 2. verseuchte Telekom-Rechnung in diesem Monat; nimmt kein Ende.

In der "heutigen Telekom-Rechnung" handelt es sich laut Kaspersky  um den Trojaner  "Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Vidlo.h".

Er soll vermutlich weitere Schädlinge aus dem Internet nachladen. Durch die doppelte Dateiendung (*.pdf.exe), das verwendete Datei-Symbol und den Text der Mail soll der Eindruck erweckt werden, es handele sich um ein PDF-Dokument.

Einzig richtige Reaktion:  nicht öffnen, einfach löschen.


----------



## stieglitz (27 Januar 2005)

Wurde auch schon am 16.1.05 bei Heise gemeldet:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/55183&words=Telekom Rechnung


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2005)

*gefälsche Telekom Rechnung*

Ich habe auch solch eine Mail bekommen und mein Sohn hat natürlich auf den Anhang geklickt. Was nun genau passiert ist weiß ich nicht, anscheinend habe ich mir aber diesen Trojaner eingefangen.
Die Dateien, die in der bestimmten Zeit erstellt wurden, sind fast unzählig, und lassen sich fast alle nicht löschen. Im abgesicherten Modus lässt sich das System nur schwer starten und ich weiß auch nicht wonach ich suchen soll. Antivir, Housecall oder Norton finden nur irgendwelchen Quatsch. Dummerweise habe ich auch noch WinRar installiert. Damit dürfte sich dieser schei.. Trojaner ganz gut bei mir eingenistet haben.

Wie bekomme ich den nun wieder zu 100% von meinem PC ???

Wer hat den Schei... gebastelt?? Ich fahre sofort dorthin und installiere mal einen handfesten Trojaner in dessen Gesicht !!! Was soll der Mist ??? Was haben die davon ???

Sollte format c: die einzige Möglichkeit sein???

Grüße


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2005)

*Nochmal mit blauem Auge davon gekommen?*

:bigcry: Hallo! Auch ich hatte heute so eine misteriöse Email in meinem freenet-Postfach. Eigentlich kriege ich keine Online-Rechnungen, da ich aber neulich den aktuellen Flashplayer geladen und die AGBs nicht gelesen hab, war ich irritiert - bin  doof - ich weiß. Ich klickte die Mail an, danach öffnete sich jedoch nur ein Fenster, daß auf den Mailservice momentan nicht zugegriffen werden kann. Das fenster schloß ich und die Mail war nach wie vor fett geschrieben - also ungelesen. Leider hab ich euren Beitrag erst danach gelesen... Ist das jetzt ein neuer fieser Trick von denen oder hab ich Glück gehabt? Ich bin übrigens mit WIN98 online und die Mail hatte eine Größe von 6kB. Ich hab sie mittlerweile gelöscht. Bitte antwortet mir - ich bin fix und fertig.
Liebe Grüße jayjay


----------



## Dino (29 Januar 2005)

Hast Du den Anhang geöffnet?


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2005)

Hallo,
mein Söhnchen hat den Anhang geöffnet und ich extra noch einmal  
Ich habe zwar einige Virenscanner drübergejagt, aber ich weiß nicht ob alles weg ist. Wenn ich wüsste wonach ich wo suchen muss!?

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2005)

*Anhang geöffnet?*

@ Dino,  nein, dazu kam ich nicht, die Mail als solche wurde nicht geöffnet, ich bekam lediglich von freenet (nehme ich zumindest an) die Nachricht, daß auf den emailservice momentan nicht zugegriffen werden kann. :-? 
Heißt das ich bin auf der sicheren Seite? Meine Freundin hats jedenfalls kalt erwischt... der ihr Rechner spinnt...
Liebe Grüße jayjay


----------



## wolfgang30 (29 Januar 2005)

Hallo Euch !

Diese Emailöffnung ist leider extrem übel nach meiner Einschätzung aufgrund der Backdoor-Eigenschaften.

siehe Gdata/Kaspersky dazu:
http://www.antiviruslab.com/description.php?virus=213724&lang=de

 ua. "....Wie der Name schon sagt, lädt er Dateien auf den Rechner. In diesem Fall einen Keylogger, der Tastaturbefehle aufzeichnet und versendet und eine Backdoor, die sich in der Registry für den automatischen Start einträgt...."

Normalerweise bedeutet ein Trojanerbefall mit Backdoor-Funktionalität auch leider Format C als einzig 100%ig sichere Möglichkeit. (So würde ich handeln, da ich mich bei sowas auf keine Experimente einlasse).

(siehe auch dazu :
http://trojaner-info.de/report_installanleitung.shtml)

Deswegen ist eine Reinigung immer unter Vorbehalt zu sehen, obwohl mittlerweile alle AV-Scanner diesen erkennen müssten.

free-AV schreibt: http://www.antivir.de/de/vireninfos..._cache=1&tx_ideaavviruslex_pi2[showUid]=787 _   top

Würde auf jeden Fall im sog. abgesicherten Modus (also mehrmals Taste F8 drücken beim PC-Start) und deaktivierter Systemwiederherstellung ( nur falls Du XP oder ME hast, andere haben dies ja nicht) das ganze nochmals durchführen.
Den PC auch soweit vom Netz nehmen / kein Internetzugang aufrechterhalten und nach der "Reinigung" (wenn man es will) sofort alle Passwörter/Kennwörter ändern.

und für jayjay:  zunächst mal Ruhe bewahren (auch wenn's schwer fällt) und deinen AV-Scanner aktualisieren (welchen hast du?) und komplett
scannen lassen. Nur um sicher zu gehen, ob deiner überhaupt befallen wurde und falls ja, mit welchem Ergebnis.


----------



## Dino (29 Januar 2005)

@jayjay-hibbelig
Guggsu mal den oben geposteten Heise-Link. Der dicke Hund sitzt - wie meistens - im Anhang.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2005)

mein Virenscanner hab ich bereits laufen lassen (letzte Aktualisierung 27.1.05) der hat nix gefunden, wollte liveupdate (hab Norten Security 2004) drauf, aber scheinbar gibt es keine Updates, die ich nicht draufhätte, jedenfalls Scannung hat nix ergeben. Und nun? Mein Computer spinnt jedenfalls nicht im geringsten, is bestimmt ein gutes Zeichen, oder?
Liebe Grüße - jayjay


----------



## Dino (29 Januar 2005)

jayjay-hibbelig schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mein Computer spinnt jedenfalls nicht im geringsten, is bestimmt ein gutes Zeichen, oder?...


Nun, eine Generalabsolution für die Sauberkeit Deines Systems wirst Du hier nicht erhalten können.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2005)

:lol: schade, ich dachte *ggggg*


----------



## wolfgang30 (29 Januar 2005)

Hallo jayjay !

Das ist in der Tat schon mal ein gutes Zeichen, wenn Norton nichts meldete. Wie gesagt haben zwischenzeitlich alle AV-Scanner soweit upgedatet, daß dieser Trojaner auf jeden Fall erfasst wird in den Signaturen.

Aber ich vertraue niemals nur 1 Scanner , mache immer 2 oder auch 3 Gegenchecks.

Gehe mal zu:
http://malware.bul-online.de/av_onlinescan.php

Dort findest Du insgesamt 13 kostenlose Online-AV-Scanner. Nimm mal
F-Secure (dieser arbeit auf der Kaspersky-Engine und ist einer der besten weltweit) und mach einen Online-AV-Test zur doppelten Sicherheit.
Falls er was findet (hoffentlich nicht), kann dieser auch im Einzelfalle cleanen je nach Virus halt. Klappt leider mit Online-Scans so nicht immer.

Viel Erfolg.

PS: muss jetzt leider weg ein anderer "Patient" wartet auf mich 
      poste aber , was Sache ist beim 2. AV-Check.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2005)

komisch... mein computerfritze hat mir mal gesagt, man solle nie mehr als einen Virenscanner auf dem System haben, weil die sich sonst gegenseitig als Viren erkennen würden und so... hat er mir da was falsches erzählt oder hab ich ihn falsch verstanden?
jayjay


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2005)

aaaahhhhjaaa... lesen muß man und zwar richtig... okay, habs verstanden... online scannen, danke für den Tip!


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2005)

jayjay-hibbelig schrieb:
			
		

> komisch... mein computerfritze hat mir mal gesagt, man solle nie mehr als einen Virenscanner auf dem System haben, weil die sich sonst gegenseitig als Viren erkennen würden und so... hat er mir da was falsches erzählt oder hab ich ihn falsch verstanden?
> jayjay



da hat er recht. masse ist nicht gleich klasse.


----------



## Der Jurist (30 Januar 2005)

jayjay-hibbelig schrieb:
			
		

> komisch... mein computerfritze hat mir mal gesagt, man solle nie mehr als einen Virenscanner auf dem System haben, weil die sich sonst gegenseitig als Viren erkennen würden und so... hat er mir da was falsches erzählt oder hab ich ihn falsch verstanden?
> jayjay


Richtig. Aber .... Also ich habe Kaspersky mit dem "Echtzeitschutz". Ab und an wird der Echtzeitschutz von Kaspersky deaktiviert und Luke Filewalker von Antivir über die Festplatte gejagt. Natürlich erst nach einem Update des Programms.
Was ein Scanner nicht kann, kann möglicherweise der andere.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2005)

*Norten erkennt das Teil einfach nicht!*

Hallo Leute, 
nur mal kurz zum Thema "gutes Zeichen wenn der Scanner nix findet".. Ich habe gerade heute meinen Norton AV 2004 mit der neuen Signatur upgedated und ihn dann explizit über die Datei laufen lassen.. Und siehe da er hatte nix dran auszusetzen!! Sieht wohl so aus als hätten noch nicht alle Hersteller das ding in den Singnaturen zumindest nicht alle varianten...

PS: bei mir wars ne mail mit Rechnung Februar und nem .zip anhang ("1.zip") der einen datei "Rechnung2005-02.exe" enthielt


----------



## wolfgang30 (31 Januar 2005)

Guten morgen, neotek !

Das ist ja interessant. Also wenn Norton AV  diesen wirklich nicht erkennt
(die ersten Meldungen dazu kamen ca. um den 16. Jan.) trotz Aktualisierung, dann kannste Norton wie auch bei anderen Gelegenheiten vergessen.
Diese haben sowohl am 27. Jan. (= 68939 Signaturen) und  30.Jan. (=68952 Sign.) aktualisiert und hatten damit genügend Zeit; denn neuere Varianten sind z.Z. zumindest nicht bekannt (aber alles möglich).
Siehe dazu:
http://www.symantec.com/avcenter/download.html

Lt. Kaspersky/Gdata gab's dort seit dem 26. Jan. Schutz:
--> http://www.antiviruslab.com/description.php?virus=213724〈=de

Bei Sophos gibt's auch erst seit dem 30. Jan. Schutz:
--> http://www.sophos.com/virusinfo/analyses/trojvidloh.html

Selbst AntiVir (guter Durchschnitt,aber kein Spitzenscanner) meldete diesen auch schon  am 26. Jan. !
--> http://www.antivir.de/de/vireninfos/virenlexikon/index.html?show=1&no_cache=1&tx_ideaavviruslex_pi2[showUid]=7  87%20_top

Frage mich, was tut Norton bzw. was tun sie nicht ?  Meine Begeisterung für Norton ist sowieso nicht sehr groß.

Nutze auch Kaspersky (bzw. Gdata = Kaspersky + Bitdefender), aber dies soll keine Kaufempfehlung sein    Aber Scheinsicherheiten nutzen halt nichts.
Norton scannt (s.o.) zur Zeit mit 68952 Signaturen. Kaspersky mit ca.
101.000 Signaturen (mit der sog. Extended Database sogar ca. 116.800).

Deswegen immer meine Empfehlung wie oben mit einem 2. oder 3. AV-Scanner gegenprüfen. Da bin ich über die Jahre immer gut damit gefahren ohne jede Probleme.

Und kurz wg. jayjay's Hinweis, daß man nie 2  AV-Scanner auf dem PC haben sollte, ist so allgemein gesagt nicht ganz richtig.
Ich hatte schon (nur testweise) schon 4 AV-Scanner drauf und  mal den einen, mal denen anderen benutzt.
Wichtig ist dabei, daß man  immer nur EINEN Viruswächter (virusguard) laufen lässt, nie 2 parallel. Die produzieren dann sehr oft Konflikte und melden sich gegenseitig mit false positives.

Aber mit Onlinescannern (die haben naturgemäß keinen Viruswächter und somit für den Alltagsbetrieb nur bedingt sinnvoll) habe ich noch nie Probleme gehabt,so zumindest meine Erfahrung.  
Und dieses Beispiel zeigt einmal mehr, daß Gegenchecks immer sinnvoll sind, wobei ihr Recht habt nicht die Menge machst, sondern die Klasse und da liegen halt Kaspersky, F-Secure & Co weit vorne.

Aber wenn ich mit einem "lauen" AV-Scanner arbeite, dann gute Nacht.
Norton oje


----------



## wolfgang30 (31 Januar 2005)

Hallo nochmals!

Um 10:51 Uhr schrieb ich noch ".... neuere Varianten sind z.Z. zumindest nicht bekannt (aber alles möglich). "

Was lese ich um in der PC-Welt um  12:33 Uhr:

(-->  http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/107123/index.html )

	Neue Variante falscher T-Com-Rechnungen im Umlauf

Eine neue Variante einer vorgeblichen Telekom-Rechnung wird seit Samstag verschickt. Sie enthält eine ZIP-Archiv-Datei (1.zip; 2,5 KB), in der eine Datei "Rechnung2005-02.exe" (5 KB) steckt. Durch das verwendete Datei-Symbol und den Text der Mail soll der Eindruck erweckt werden, es handele sich um ein PDF-Dokument - tatsächlich ist es ein Programm, genauer ein Trojanisches Pferd.

Kaspersky erkennt wieder "Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Vidlo.h", AntiVir meldet "TR/Dldr.Vidlo.h", einige andere derzeit noch nichts. Das Trojanische Pferd lädt einen weiteren Schädling aus dem Internet nach, der Daten für das Online-Banking ausspionieren soll.... usw
______________________________________________________

Es geht Schlag auf Schlag und ist hochgefährlich (Online-Banking ausspionieren ) und ist immer noch dieser Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Vidlo.h.

Offenbar haben da wirklich nur Kaspersky + AntiVir bis dato reagiert.
Und Rest?  Sehr schwache Leistung....so sehe ich das.


PS: dies nur als Nachtrag zu meinem Posting von wegen 
       korrekter Berichterstattung


----------



## binikay (3 Februar 2005)

Hallo allerseits,
auch ich habe fertig gebracht, was ich nie für möglich gehalten hätte und wofür ich andere bisher immer ausgelacht habe: Als ich die gefälschte Telekom - Mail bekam, habe ich den Anhang ganz routiniert geöffnet, weil ich mir die Rechnung ausdrucken wollte (ich bekomme jeden Monate meine Rechnung von der Telekom online geschickt.)
Erst als es zu spät war, habe ich gemerkt, dass das ja eine .exe -Datei ist und kein .pdf!!
Mein Virenscanner F-Secure hat den Virus erkannt, konnte ihn aber anscheinend nicht löschen/desinfizieren, da er sich in einem Archiv aufhält. Auch Ad-Aware hat mir nicht geholfen.
Ich habe die Systemwiederherstellung deaktiviert und dann den Virenscanner noch mal laufen lassen, aber das hat wieder nix genützt.
Bei der F-Secure Hotline konnte man mir auch nicht helfen.
Ich habe Windows-XP und das Archiv mit dem Virus ist unter "Lokale Einstellungen /Temporary Internet Files" abgespeichert. Obwohl ich XP so eingestellt habe, dass mir auch versteckte Ordner u Dateien angezeigt werden, kann ich die virus-exe in diesem temporären Ordner nicht sehen!
Außerdem speichert XP downgeloadete Dateien immer in einem OLK-Ordner ab, was total nervt: auch diesen Ordner kann ich nicht sehen, obwohl er schon knallvoll ist und ich ihn gerne mal löschen würde!

Meine Fragen:
wie kriege ich die .exe Datei mit dem Virus von meinem Rechner runter, wenn mein (eigentlich gutes und teuer bezahltes) Virenprogramm nicht kann? 
Kann das kostenlose AntiVir das vielleicht?
Wie bekomme ich Zugriff auf die o.g. "unsichtbaren" Ordner und Dateien? 

Ich wäre total froh, wenn mir jemand von euch Cracks helfen könnte! Ich habe solche Angst, mein Computer ist mein Leben und meine Einkommensquelle!!!


----------



## Bremsklotz (3 Februar 2005)

@binikay
Versuche das ganze noch mal im abgesicherten Modus. Beim Starten mehrmals "F8" drücken.  Ansonsten wie gehabt.
Rufe doch deine T-Online-Rechnung in Zukunft auf der T-Com Seite ab, und nicht über die Verlinkung deines Mail-Programmes.
Das gleiche gilt auch für Online-Banking.
Da gibst du deinen Nutzernamen und Login ein, und kannst auch alles ausdrucken, was du brauchst.


----------



## wolfgang30 (4 Februar 2005)

Guten Morgen, binikay !

Das ist echt übel und das selbst F-Secure dir da nicht weiterhelfen kann, stimmt mich auch mißlich. Denn die sind schon sehr gut mit schnellen Reaktionszeiten (getestet von der Uni Magdeburg).

Wenn Du dir die Schadensbeschreibung von Kaspersky durchliest (s.o.) mit Backdoor-Funktionen des Schädlings, dann heißt das normalerweise  komplette Neuaufsetzung des PC mit Format C !  Dein System ist nicht mehr vertrauenwürdig.

Eine richtige "Entfernung" (setzte es bewußt in " ") im klassischen Sinne ist nicht mehr möglich. Es wurden auf deinem PC Änderungen vorgenommen, die nicht mehr nachvollziehbar sind).
Es ist deine Entscheidung, ob du "reinigen" willst oder Format C machen (ist dein PC).
Sorry, aber so muss ich es dir sagen. Hilft dir nicht, wenn ich dir da Sand in die Augen streue.  Die Risiken
mit einem komprittierten Computer zu arbeiten müssen dir bewußt sein.

Willst Du "reinigen", dann mit voller Breitseite vorgehen, um auch an die geschützten Systemdateien usw. ranzukommen wie folgt:

1. - Downloaded Program Files, Temporäre Internet Files, Office Setup File
      Temporäre Dateien usw. löschen--->

      Start --> ausführen ---> dort    cleanmgr     eingeben und mit OK     
      bestätigen.  Dort alle anhaken und dann bereinigen lassen.  

       Habe auch mit Reinigungstools wie von www.clearprog.de (freeware)
       gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Arbeitet gründlich (alle Browsertpyen,
       viele add-ons für diverse Softwareprogramme etc.).

2. Systemwiederherstellung deaktivieren
(gibt's und gilt nur für ME + XP, sonst Punkt 2 vergessen): siehe z.B. service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/INTER/tsgeninfointl.nsf/gdocid/20030807105707924

3. "alle dateien anzeigen" lassen : d.h. zum

Arbeitsplatz -> Extras -->Ordneroptionen -> Ansicht ------>

bei "Geschützte Systemdateien ausblenden (empfohlen)": Haken entfernen
und "Alle Dateien und Ordner anzeigen" aktivieren, d.h mit einem Haken -> dann "OK"

4. dann in den abgesicherten Modus gehen:
Wie kommst du in den abgesicherten Modus?
siehe: www.bsi.bund.de/av/texte/wiederher.htm

d.h. Du schaltest zunächst den PC aus und startest ihn wieder. Dabei drückst du mehrfach die Taste F8 bis du in den sog. abgesicherten Modus kommst bzw. diesen wählst du oben aus und dann mit ENTER bestätigst.


Nach diesen  Schritten nochmals einen AV-Scan machen. Zwischenzeitlich weiß ich, daß Kaspersky/Gdata, AntiVir, Sophos und Clamwin diesen Virus definitiv erkennen.
Bei den anderen AV-Scannern läuft er möglicherweise unter anderem Namen wie so oft.
Aber F-Secure arbeitet ja auch mit den Kaspersky-Signaturen, also sollte er es auch nach der o.g. Anleitung klappen.
Wie ich weiter oben schon sagte, kann man durchaus mehrere AV-Scanner
parallel auf der Festplatte haben , allerdings immer nur 1 Wächter.
Keine Regel ohne Ausnahme! F-Secure duldet keine 2.AV-Scanner neben sich.  Bei der F-Secure-Installation wird man ausdrücklich aufgefordert, etwaige andere AV-Scanner nicht nur zu deaktivieren (was bei den anderen genügt), sondern zu deinstallieren. Aber natürlich immer den AV-Wächter kurzfristig deaktivieren.

Deswegen ist ein Gegencheck mit z.B. AntiVir evlt. mit Störungen verbunden.  Aber angesichts dieses Befalles würde ich es dennoch riskieren, wenn F-Secure es nicht schaffen sollte.

Viel Erfolg und lass mich wissen nach den obigen Schritten, wie sich F-Secure verhält.

Good luck.


----------



## binikay (6 Februar 2005)

Die Sonne scheint wieder auf meiner Festplatte und in meiner Registry!!
Anscheinend waren die Auswirkungen auf meinen PC doch nicht so dramatisch wie zuerst angenommen.

Ich habe folgendes gemacht: zuerst habe ich mir ein akutelles Backup von allen wichtigen Daten gemacht - man weiß ja so als unbedarfter User nie genau , was passiert, wenn man in seinem System rumfummelt...

Dann habe ich mir das Reinigungstool clearprog runtergeladen und installiert. Dann habe ich dieses Reinigungsprogramm laufen lasse und darauf geachtet, dass er vor allem meine Browser und die ganzen temporären-Dateien-Kisten säubert. Danach habe ich noch einmal F-Secure laufen lasse und es gab zum Glück keine Virusmeldung mehr! Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Virus jetzt weg oder zumindest unschädlich gemacht wurde.

Vorher habe ich auch nachgeschaut, ob  der Virus schon entsprechende weitere schädlichen Dateien installiert hatte. Ich hatte mir bei Antivir.de die Beschreibung des Virus durchgelesen und in meiner Registry nachgeschaut, ob die erwähnten Dateien schon installiert waren. Waren sie aber nicht. Möglicherweise hatte sich der Virus in meinem PC von Anfang an nicht ausbreiten könne, da F-Secure die .exe-Datei des Virus umbenannt hatte (das ergab zumindest die Virenmeldung von dem F-Secure Scanner.) Die Meldung die am Anfang (also vor dem Reinigunseinsatz) durch F-Secure kam, hieß immer: "Virus in dem temporären Verzeichnis gefunden, konnte aber nicht desinfiziert oder gelöscht werden, da er in einem Archiv gespeichert ist. Hinweis: F-Secure bennent schädlich Dateien um, so daß sie gefahrlos geöffnet und untersucht werden können."
Erst durch den Einsatz von clearprog konnte die Virusdatei anscheinend gelöscht werden, jedenfalls meldet mir F-Secure nichts mehr.

Ein Gegencheck mit einem anderen AV-Scanner habe ich bisher aber noch nicht gemacht. 

1000 Dank für deine Hinweise, Wolfgang!!!


----------



## wolfgang30 (7 Februar 2005)

Hallo binikay !

Danke Dir für's feedback. Hat sich dann doch noch zum positiven gewendet. Freut mich für Dich. Auf eine lange virenfreie Zeit   und schöne Woche.


----------

